# 7 tips đơn giản này sẽ cho bạn lớp nền trang điểm tự nhiên, căng bóng và mướt mịn kể cả khi da đổ nhiều dầu



## Vũ Thu Hằng (22/8/18)

*Lớp nền “tự nhiên như không” là điều mà mọi tín đồ makeup mong muốn mỗi khi trang điểm và điều này không khó, chỉ cần bạn áp dụng 7 tips dưới đây.*

Đối với những tín đồ trang điểm thì việc có được một lớp nền (foundation) tự nhiên như không, chẳng gợn chút tỳ vết chính là đỉnh cao mà ai cũng muốn chạm tới. Nghe thì to tát như vậy nhưng thực ra cách làm lại rất đơn giản bởi chỉ cần áp dụng 7 tips nhanh – gọn – nhẹ dưới đây, bạn sẽ có ngay lớp nền trang điểm căng mướt, nhẵn mịn đáng ngưỡng mộ.

*1. Bắt đầu với bề mặt da mịn màng nhờ tẩy da chết*
Thực chất, sự khởi đầu hoàn hảo cho mọi quy trình trang điểm chính là kết quả của quá trình chăm sóc da kỹ lưỡng. Và việc phủ lớp foundation giúp nâng tầm nhan sắc của bạn sẽ dễ dàng hơn gấp bội nếu bạn có một làn da khỏe khoắn: _"Bước đầu tiên và quan trọng để có được lớp phấn nền tự nhiên, hoàn hảo chính là skincare",_ theo chuyên gia trang điểm Suzy Gerstein, tại New York, Mỹ. Và để có được làn da sáng khỏe ấy, chuyên gia makeup Suzy đã chia sẻ: _"Tôi luôn ưu ái thao tác tẩy da chết dù là sản phẩm hóa học hay vật lý để loại bỏ tế bào chết, giúp bề mặt da trông sáng và nhẵn mịn hơn"_.




​*2. Đừng quên dưỡng ẩm trước khi thoa phấn nền*
Dưỡng ẩm cũng là một bước tối quan trọng, không chỉ giúp bảo vệ và đem đến làn da căng mướt, mềm mại mà còn giúp lớp phấn nền dễ tiệp vào da, tránh sự hình thành những mảng bong tróc, khô nẻ kém mịn màng. Cũng theo chuyên gia makeup Andrew Sotomayor: _"Nếu phấn nền bạn đang dùng dễ gây khô da thì bạn hãy dùng loại kem dưỡng ẩm có kết cấu dày hoặc dầu dưỡng da (facial oil)"._




​*3. Có thể dùng kem dưỡng ẩm để giấu đi những mảng phấn nền khô nẻ, kém mịn màng*
Ngay cả khi đã tẩy da chết hay dưỡng ẩm kỹ lưỡng trước khi thoa phấn nền thì trong một số trường hợp, bạn vẫn không tránh khỏi tình trạng khô nẻ, nhất là ở vùng rãnh quanh mũi. Và cũng rất đơn giản, bạn chỉ cần thoa một chút kem dưỡng ẩm lên những vùng da kém mịn màng ấy bằng bông tăm hay chổi lông đầu nhỏ là có thể xử lý nhanh gọn tình trạng không mong muốn này.




​*4. Dùng phấn nền dạng lỏng sẽ cho lớp nền "tự nhiên như không"*
_"Một trong những cách dễ nhất để có được lớp phần nền không tỳ vết và tự nhiên tuyệt đối đó chính là chọn những sản phẩm foundation dạng lỏng thay vì dạng kem hay bột"_, theo chuyên gia makeup Joey Camasta. Chính kết cấu lỏng sẽ giúp foundation dễ thấm và tiệp vào da, lại giàu ẩm nên bạn sẽ không phải lo lắng nhiều về lớp trang điểm bị khô nẻ hay bong tróc.




​*5. Dùng miếng bọt biển makeup để đánh foundation*
Rất nhiều chuyên gia trang điểm đã công nhận miếng bọt biển makeup chính là "vũ khí lợi hại" để bạn tránh được tình trạng da bị bong tróc, nứt nẻ. _"Dùng bọt biển makeup tán foundation lên da bạn sẽ giúp lớp nền đạt đến độ che phủ hoàn hảo cho làn da"_, theo chuyên gia trang điểm Camasta.




​*6. Hãy bắt đầu bằng 1 lớp nền mỏng nhẹ*
Thay vì dặm lớp foundation dày cộp luôn một thể, chuyên gia trang điểm Gerstein khuyên bạn nên thoa từng lớp mỏng nhẹ: _"Điều này sẽ giúp lớp foundation có thời gian thẩm thấu vào da và bạn cũng có thể quan sát được phản ứng của làn da đối với sản phẩm ấy"_. Thao tác này cũng giúp bạn dễ dàng có được lớp nền tự nhiên và mềm mịn như nhung.




​*7. Chìa khóa cho lớp nền căng mướt, tràn đầy sức sống chính là dầu dưỡng da*
Thay vì dùng phấn highlighter nhấn nhá sau bước thoa foundation để có lớp nền tươi sáng, sinh động thì bạn có thể dùng dầu dưỡng thoa lên vùng gò má, giữa trán xuống sống mũi để lớp nền trở nên căng mướt, nhìn tự nhiên như không và căng tràn sức sống.




​_Nguồn: Self_​


----------

